# Safeway hydraulic fitting trouble



## massey2615 (Jan 16, 2010)

I bought a new Massey Ferguson 2615 with a loader on it last winter, the fittings are made by safeway and are quick connects and I'm having a little bit of a problem with them. When I take the loader off and let it set on its resting arms for more than a couple hours, I can't get a couple of the fittings to go back on, when you shove them on, they leak fluid but will not go on. After a few hours of messing with them, I manage to muscle them on but it just doesnt seem like want to fit back together. just wondered if someone had a solution or idea...thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have a similar set up on the quick-tatch FEL on my John Deere. When I remove the FEL for brush hogging or other uses, I make sure that I have ALL of the color coated rubber cap-seals in each end for QD fittings. When I go to re-install the FEL, I first spray out each QD fitting with brake cleaner or some other rubber safe solvent and then spray each QD end with WD-40 or some other lubricant, and then work the lubricant to each QD fitting by working the QD collars back and forth untile they are easily moveable. 

So far, this has made each R&R of the FEL pretty user friendly. 

If someone else has some other ideas and suggestions about this, please sound off as this IS a HUGE source of frustration for MANY folks.


----------



## dbary985 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Changed mine*

I have a JD 5105 with a front loader and I made a new plate and changed out the quick connectors to the manual ones since they QC's were such a pain. It was the final straw when the dealer told me they were a little more than $50 a piece when I had one go bad.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to TRACTORFORUM dbary985 and massey2615!

So, honestly - this is one of the most noted complaints from tractor owners who use QD's that I've read about...and continually read the same complaints as you've stated. I purchased two QD's from Koyker while installing an aftermarket (OK, homemade ) FEL. Nothing but problems from the first time I detached and tried to reattach the couplings. And they weren't cheap!

Does anyone make one that is trouble free?

Shartel


----------



## mugfarmer (Feb 13, 2010)

Suggest you check out how many balls are in the female side of the Q/C. I have seen the safeway Q/Cs in a different application fail quite quickly due to brinelling of the groove which they hold with. Check on the Male end where the balls locate and make sure the metal is not "feathered" making is a bigger diameter than the female coupling. 

In carpet cleaning applications at only 400 psi this happens and we throw away the safeway couplers whenever we find them.

Trust this is clear as difficult to explain properly.


----------

